# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiovaunuhavaintoja syys-lokakuu 2008

## rvk1249

2.9.2008 tiistaina aamulla linjalla 6/8 vaunu 151 ruuhkassa.

Samana päivänä illalla iltaruuhkassa linjalla 7A vaunu 162.

----------


## ess

> 2.9.2008 tiistaina aamulla linjalla 6/8 vaunu 151 ruuhkassa.


Oli varmaan nautinnollinen ajettava Mechelininkadun ruuhkissa.  :Very Happy:  Vieläkös muuten Mannejen kilvissä lukee kasin reittinä Salmisaari - Vallila?

Samainen Radio Nova -Manne 151 oli 1.9.2008 vuorossa 177 linjalla 7B. Tämä oli ihan kokopäivävuoro käsittääkseni. Ko. vaunu paikkasi tosin kesken päivän hajonnutta Variota.

Perin oudoksuttavia nämä Mannejen sijoitukset. Olisi odottanut niitä ennenkaikkea linjalle 9. Kertaakaan en ole tällaista tapahtumaa todistanut.

----------


## Hape

Tänään (3.8) oli välipala-manne 162  koulutusajossa Töölön hallien luona. 

Sinivalkonen Elisa commuications-mainosteippaus on tyylkäs.

----------


## Albert

161 näkyy koeajoilla ja 162 koulutusajoissa.
Entäpä 163 ja 164? 165 ollut heinäkuusta teleiltä nostettuna Vallilassa. 166 ei edes vielä maassamme.
Hukkainvestointiko, tarvitaankohan niitä mihinkään?

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Tänään (3.8) oli välipala-manne 162  koulutusajossa Töölön hallien luona.


162 ajoi tänään reittiä Kh - Salmisaari - Kuusitie - Töölön halli - Eiran lenkki ja Kh

Huomenna uudet reitit, ja oppilaat..

----------


## 339-DF

> Hukkainvestointiko, tarvitaankohan niitä mihinkään?


Tavallaan on kai hyvä uutinen, jos ei tarvita. Eli jos varioita saadaan niin paljon liikenteeseen, että vuorot voitaan hoitaa niillä ja nivelillä.

En sanoisi mannehankintaa hukkainvestoinniksi. Tilanteessa, jossa ne päätettiin hankkia, varioiden tilanne oli koko lailla auki ja oli aihetta olettaa, ettei niistä tule pelejä.

Uusia sarjavaunuja joudutaan odottamaan ainakin vuoteen 2012 asti, ja siihen mennessä pitäisi linjaston olla laajentunut ainakin Jätkään, ehkä Merikadulle ja Ilmalaankin. Niitä pidennyksiä on vaikea hoitaa ilman manneja, ellei varioita oikeasti saada liikenteeseen huomattavasti nykyistä enemmän. Vaikka tilanne nyt näyttääkin hyvältä, minun on vaikea uskoa että sopimuksen mukainen 90% käyttöaste jatkossa toteutuu.

----------


## Albert

> Uusia sarjavaunuja joudutaan odottamaan ainakin vuoteen 2012 asti, ja siihen mennessä pitäisi linjaston olla laajentunut ainakin Jätkään, ehkä Merikadulle ja Ilmalaankin. Niitä pidennyksiä on vaikea hoitaa ilman manneja, ellei varioita oikeasti saada liikenteeseen huomattavasti nykyistä enemmän. Vaikka tilanne nyt näyttääkin hyvältä, minun on vaikea uskoa että sopimuksen mukainen 90% käyttöaste jatkossa toteutuu.


Näinhän se on. Ja sitten 2012 eteenpäin aletaan korjaamaan uusien sarjavaunujen lastentauteja ja vikoja  :Wink: .

Mutta entäpä HKL 153 YIT? Hyvin vähän on näyttäytynyt. (Siinähän olisi ysilinjalle sopiva.) Onkohan sillä "kaikki hyvin"?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Näinhän se on. Ja sitten 2012 eteenpäin aletaan korjaamaan uusien sarjavaunujen lastentauteja ja vikoja .


No, mistäpä sitä tietää vaikka muutkin ymmärtäisivät tehdä "crotramit" ja laittaisivat vaunuja testiajoon ennen kauppoja. Tällöin osataan ottaa jo tuotannossa huomioon suurimmat ongelmat. Tämä vähentäisi lastentautien määrästä luultavasti aika suuren osan, vaikka testejä ajettaisiinkin vain prototyypeillä. Eiköhän Stadin Vario-ongelmat ole alalla jo aika tunnettu juttu, joten luultavasti kunnianhimoisimmilla myyjillä on halu kasvattaa omaa prestiisiään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 161 näkyy koeajoilla ja 162 koulutusajoissa.
> Entäpä 163 ja 164? 165 ollut heinäkuusta teleiltä nostettuna Vallilassa. 166 ei edes vielä maassamme.


Ylläolevaan pohdiskeluun liittyen...:
HKL 163
HKL 164
HKL 165
Tuossa esille tulleen mukaan ylös nostettu Väliosa-Manne olisikin HKL 164. Mielestäni sama vaunu on ollut pidempäänkin juuri tuolla paikalla telittömänä.

----------


## Albert

> Ylläolevaan pohdiskeluun liittyen...:
> Tuossa esille tulleen mukaan ylös nostettu Väliosa-Manne olisikin HKL 164. Mielestäni sama vaunu on ollut pidempäänkin juuri tuolla paikalla telittömänä.


Olet oikeassa tietysti. Vaan äkkiä sitten siirsivät 165:n pois siitä pilttuusta. Hyvä kun tuli korjattu tieto.

Tämän päivän havaintoja (5.9.):
Tilausajossa: BS 1, HKL 150, 154, 161 ja 175.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Perin oudoksuttavia nämä Mannejen sijoitukset. Olisi odottanut niitä ennenkaikkea linjalle 9. Kertaakaan en ole tällaista tapahtumaa todistanut.





> Mutta entäpä HKL 153 YIT? (Siinähän olisi ysilinjalle sopiva.)


Mannejen kilpirullissa on ysin kohdalla pelkkää mustaa (myös vaunussa 162), joten määränpäätekstien puute vaikeuttaa niiden sijoittamista ysille. Toisaalta kyllähän sitä varmaan pärjäisi pelkällä numerollakin. 

Omituista että vaunua 162 käytetään koko ajan koulutusajossa. Linjallehan se kuuluisi jonkin valmet nivelen tilalle. On tilavampi ja esteettömämpi. Pikku-mannet sitten koulutusajoon.

----------


## rvk1249

> Mannejen kilpirullissa on ysin kohdalla pelkkää mustaa (myös vaunussa 162), joten määränpäätekstien puute vaikeuttaa niiden sijoittamista ysille. Toisaalta kyllähän sitä varmaan pärjäisi pelkällä numerollakin. 
> 
> Omituista että vaunua 162 käytetään koko ajan koulutusajossa. Linjallehan se kuuluisi jonkin valmet nivelen tilalle. On tilavampi ja esteettömämpi. Pikku-mannet sitten koulutusajoon.


Eihän NrI:ssäkään ole määränpäätekstiä, eli ei ole este.

162 on erilainen ajettava kuin 151-154, koska painavampi ja pitempi, sekä enemmän asioita opittavana. Parempi kouluttaa sillä, koska kun sen osaa, niin lyhyempikin on hallussa.

----------


## NS

> 2.9.2008 tiistaina aamulla linjalla 6/8 vaunu 151 ruuhkassa. Samana päivänä illalla iltaruuhkassa linjalla 7A vaunu 162.


Matkustin tuolloin vaunussa 162 Aleksilta Pasilaan. Sää oli sateinen, mutta ei erityisen viileä. Siitä huolimatta vaunun ikkunat olivat kauttaaltaan niin huurussa, että oli vaikea nähdä missä kohdin reittiä mentiin. Onneksi sisällä oli toimivat pysäkkinäytöt.  :Smile:  Harmi, että manneissa on tällainen heikkous, joka vain pahenee syyskelien myötä.

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Matkustin tuolloin vaunussa 162 ... vaunun ikkunat olivat kauttaaltaan niin huurussa, että oli vaikea nähdä missä kohdin reittiä mentiin.


Vaunun ohjaamossa on kytkin matkustamopuhallukselle. Varmaankin se oli unohtunut pois päältä (?). Kytkimiä on kaksi ( ulkomuistista..), asennossa kylmä puhalletaan ulkoilmaa, ja asennossa lämmin ohjataan jarruvastuksien lämpöä matkustamoon.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Yksilasiset ruudtu huurustuvat fysiikan lakien mukaan, perin helposti ja nopeasti vielä. Minkäänlaisesta lämmityksestä ei ole loppujen lopuksi apua, sillä huurruttuaan ikkunat pysyvät huurussa oli lämpöpuhallin sitten vaikka teholla "sukat-pyörivät-jaloissa". Manneihin pitäisikin asentaa avaamattomaan osuuteen kaksoislasi.

----------


## Max

> Yksilasiset ruudtu huurustuvat fysiikan lakien mukaan, perin helposti ja nopeasti vielä.


Venäjän puolella on tullut useamman kerran matkustettua talvipakkasella ratikassa tai johdinautossa, jossa piti sormella sulattaa reikä ikkunaa peittävään jäähän, että tiesi, missä mennään... :Eek:  Toivottavasti Manne ei ihan sellaiseen yllä?

----------


## MrArakawa

> Eihän NrI:ssäkään ole määränpäätekstiä, eli ei ole este.


NrI:ssä ei ylipäätänsä ole koko määränpäätekstitoimintoa. Manneissa tämä on kuitenkin vaunun ominaisuus, joten on outoa jos vaunu sijoitetaan linjalle, jossa sen kaikkia ominaisuuksia ei voi hyödyntää. Tuskinpa NrII-sarjaankaan hankittiin uusia näyttöjä sen takia, että niissä näytetään vain numeroa. Noh kenties neljään viimeiseen pitkään manneen saadaan sitten ysilinjakin mukaan kilpirullaan.




> 162 on erilainen ajettava kuin 151-154, koska painavampi ja pitempi, sekä enemmän asioita opittavana. Parempi kouluttaa sillä, koska kun sen osaa, niin lyhyempikin on hallussa.


Eikö samalla periaatteella Nr-koulutuksessa pitäisi käyttää vaunua 80, koska sekin on painavuutensa ja pituutensa takia erilainen ajettava verrattuna muihin nivelreumoihin? Ja myös opeteltavia erityistoimintoja löytyy. Eroaako 162 sitten radikaalimmin vaunuista 151-154 kuin 80 muista nivelistä? Vanhemmille kuljettajille pitkän mannen koulutukseksi näyttäisi kuitenkin riittävän vain yksi A3-juliste.




> Matkustin tuolloin vaunussa 162 Aleksilta Pasilaan. Sää oli sateinen, mutta ei erityisen viileä. Siitä huolimatta vaunun ikkunat olivat kauttaaltaan niin huurussa, että oli vaikea nähdä missä kohdin reittiä mentiin.


Nivelvaunujenkin ikkunat ovat usein sopivalla sadesäällä ja matkustajamäärällä täysin huurussa, eritoten B-vaunussa ja takasilllalla. Manne voi toki olla herkempi eritoten kylmemmällä ilmalla. 




> Vaunun ohjaamossa on kytkin matkustamopuhallukselle. Varmaankin se oli unohtunut pois päältä (?). Kytkimiä on kaksi ( ulkomuistista..), asennossa kylmä puhalletaan ulkoilmaa, ja asennossa lämmin ohjataan jarruvastuksien lämpöä matkustamoon.


Pitkissä manneissa matkustamoon ei saa puhallettua kuin lämmintä ilmaa. Lyhyissä myös kylmää = ulkoilmaa. Kesällä tuuletus käy avattavien ikkunoiden avulla, joita on todella runsaasti (ja molemmin puolin) verrattuna nivelvaunuihin. Lisäksi pitkissä manneissa taitaa olla kattoluukkujakin.

----------


## rvk1249

> Eroaako 162 sitten radikaalimmin vaunuista 151-154 kuin 80 muista nivelistä? Vanhemmille kuljettajille pitkän mannen koulutukseksi näyttäisi kuitenkin riittävän vain yksi A3-juliste.


Kyllä 161-166-sarja eroaa 151-154-sarjasta radikaalimmin kuin 80 nivelistä. Ja kyllä 80 olisi parempi kouluvaunu kuin NrII.

----------


## kuukanko

10.9.2008

Välipala-Manne 162 oli 7A:lla sekä aamu- että iltaruuhkassa ihan normaalissa ruuhkavuorossa eikä ylimääräisenä vaununa tms.

----------


## Tonttu18

10.9

HKL 80= 8

----------


## MrArakawa

Perjantaina 12.9. linjalla 3T yövaunuina Variotramit 219 ja 237.

Sunnuntaina 14.9. vaunu 80 linjalla 3B, niinikään yövaununa.

----------


## ess

15.9.2008 Vaunu 161 oli tilausajossa. 

Liekö vaunu pian linjaliikennekelpoinen?

----------


## Rattivaunu

17.9.2008

HKL 153 / h10 (ruuhka, ei koulutusajo)

----------


## aki

> 17.9.2008
> 
> HKL 153 / h10 (ruuhka, ei koulutusajo)


Nykyäänhän tuo on mahdollista kun seiskoja ajetaan myös töölöstä käsin, vakiosijoitettuina manneja ei kai kuitenkaan töölössä ole?

----------


## Kukkahattutäti

Linjoa 7A ja 7B ajetaan Töölöstä käsin vain  viikonloppuisin. Manneja en ole TH:ssa nähnyt kuin satunnaisesti, mutta vakiosijoituksena niitä ei täällä ole.

----------


## Hape

Tänään oli 7A'lla ruuhkavuorossa välipala-manne 162 ja 7B'llä manne 152 (claes olsson).

----------


## Tonttu18

> Tänään oli 7A'lla ruuhkavuorossa välipala-manne 162 ja 7B'llä manne 152 *(claes olsson)*.



Clas Ohlson... :Wink:

----------


## rvk1249

> Nykyäänhän tuo on mahdollista kun seiskoja ajetaan myös töölöstä käsin, vakiosijoitettuina manneja ei kai kuitenkaan töölössä ole?





> Linjoa 7A ja 7B ajetaan Töölöstä käsin vain  viikonloppuisin. Manneja en ole TH:ssa nähnyt kuin satunnaisesti, mutta vakiosijoituksena niitä ei täällä ole.


Manne oli ollut hionnassa, ja ajoi ruuhkan linjalla 10 hionnan jälkeen. Sitten vaunu palasi Koskelaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

19.9.2008

HKL 162 / h6 (myös h8)

----------


## Tonttu18

> 19.9.2008
> 
> HKL 162 / h6 (myös h8)


Vahvistan että oli aamulla linjalla 8...

----------


## Aleksi.K

19.09.08 Mäkelänkatu

HKL 80/7A

----------


## rvk1249

> 19.9.2008
> 
> HKL 162 / h6 (myös h8)





> Vahvistan että oli aamulla linjalla 8...


Jos vaunu on linjalla 6, on se myös linjalla 8, ellei sitä heti vaihdeta toiseen jostain syystä. Melkein aina linjan 6 vaunu ajaa seuraavan kierroksen linjaa 8 ja päinvastoin.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Melkein aina linjan 6 vaunu ajaa seuraavan kierroksen linjaa 8 ja päinvastoin.


Paitsi lauantai- ja sunnuntaiaamuisin, jolloin sama vaunu voi ajaa useammankin kierroksen kasia putkeen. Johtuen tietenkin siitä, että kutonen aloittaa liikennöinnin parisen tuntia myöhemmin. Ilmeisesti vielä joitakin kuljettajanvaihtojakin suoritetaan viikonloppuaamuina Sörnäisissä.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

23.9. Karhupuisto klo 12.30
Kiinteistönhuoltofirman pakettiauto ajanut Kaarlenkadun ja Agricolankadun kulmassa vario 238:n (linja 9 Pasilaan) oikeaan etukulmaan.

----------


## Skurubisin

Tänään 30.09.08 näkyi vaunu #162 linjalla 1A iltapäivä ruuhkassa. Seuraava vuoro oli myöskin joku manne vaunu.

/Skurubisin

----------


## Compact

Vaunu 14 on jälleen uusissa kuoseissa.

Tällä kertaa on aiheena Smartum  www.smartum.fi/kulttuuriratikka ja "kulttuuriseteli". Vaunu liikennöi 6.-10.10. ja ilmeisimmin 3T:n reittiä, lähdöt Mikonkadulta klo 9, 14, 15 ja 16.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Vaunu 14 on jälleen uusissa kuoseissa.
> 
> Tällä kertaa on aiheena Smartum  www.smartum.fi/kulttuuriratikka ja "kulttuuriseteli". Vaunu liikennöi 6.-10.10. ja ilmeisimmin 3T:n reittiä, lähdöt Mikonkadulta klo 9, 14, 15 ja 16.


Ulkoisesti uudistunut HKL 14 seisoikin tänään (6.10.) klo 8.50 Mikonkadulla, perässään koeajo-kilvin huomattavasti hienomman ulkokuoren omaava välipala-manne 161.

----------


## rvk1249

> Ulkoisesti uudistunut HKL 14 seisoikin tänään (6.10.) klo 8.50 Mikonkadulla, perässään koeajo-kilvin huomattavasti hienomman ulkokuoren omaava välipala-manne 161.


Niin, kukaan ei ollut kertonut mulle, että siellä on edessä vaunu 14, joten jäin muutamaksi minuutiksi mottiin...  :Smile:

----------


## Compact

> Niin, kukaan ei ollut kertonut...


Samantapaisen ilmiön havaitsin ohikävellessäni pariakymmentä vailla kaksi i.p.

Ensinnä seisoi 14 ja sitten Nooa-Manne, tilattuna noihin asiakasajeluihin. Kohta paikalle porhalsi perään Ysin vuorovaunu, tyhjensi lastinsa Mikonkadulle ja sen kait olisi sitten pitänyt RT:llä ottaa kiinni oma taulunsa ja oikea välinsä? Saipahan vissiin lisäseisontaa parikymmentä minuuttia, koska tilauskolonnan lähtö oli edessä vasta klo 14.00.

Viime viikolla näin kauempaa asemantasalta yhden Valmetin nivelen peruuttelemassa Mikonkadulta Vilhonkadulle. Ehkä edessä oli myös jotain liikenne-estettä (työmaapillareita?). Sutjakkaasti nivel poistui perästä ohjastaen Vilhonkadun mäkeen ja takaisin Kaisaniemenkadulle.

----------


## MrArakawa

Laitetaanpa ajankuluksi listaus tämän aamun ruuhkavuorojen mannekalustosta:

152 / 7B
153 / 6 & 8
154 / 1A

----------


## Miuge

> Samantapaisen ilmiön havaitsin ohikävellessäni pariakymmentä vailla kaksi i.p.
> 
> Ensinnä seisoi 14 ja sitten Nooa-Manne, tilattuna noihin asiakasajeluihin. Kohta paikalle porhalsi perään Ysin vuorovaunu, tyhjensi lastinsa Mikonkadulle ja sen kait olisi sitten pitänyt RT:llä ottaa kiinni oma taulunsa ja oikea välinsä? Saipahan vissiin lisäseisontaa parikymmentä minuuttia, koska tilauskolonnan lähtö oli edessä vasta klo 14.00.


Ei saannut lisäseisontaa kun vaunut 14 ja 154 ajoi kohti RT:tä ja antoi ysin mennä takaa ohi ja sitten vaunut peruuttivat takaisin Mikonkadulle odottomaan omaa lähtöä.

----------


## rvk1249

> Vaunun ohjaamossa on kytkin matkustamopuhallukselle. Varmaankin se oli unohtunut pois päältä (?). Kytkimiä on kaksi ( ulkomuistista..), asennossa kylmä puhalletaan ulkoilmaa, ja asennossa lämmin ohjataan jarruvastuksien lämpöä matkustamoon.


Nyt vasta huomasin tämän viestin...

Vaunuissa 161-166 ei ole kylmää puhallusta matkustamoon, ainoastaan lämmin. Ja lämmin puhallus tulee penkkien alla olevista puhaltimista (muutama kappale per vaunu).

Vaunuissa on avattavat ikkunat ja kattoluukut, joiden kautta saadaan "kylmää" ilmaa.

----------


## ess

15.10.2008

#162 @ 1A. Ilmeisesti ruuhkavuorossa.
#80 @ 6/8. Olikohan ensimmäistä päivää taas linjalla.

----------


## Lamuski

Keskiviikko 15.10.08

HKL 181 hiomavaunun hinauksessa Hämeentiellä Vallilan suuntaan noin klo 7.30.
HKL 139 Koskelan pihassa ilmeisesti lähdössä hiomavaunun avustuksella noin kahden maissa iltapäivällä. HKL 191 rekan lavalla lähdössä jonnekin Koskelasta.

----------


## Albert

> Keskiviikko 15.10.08
> 
> HKL 181 hiomavaunun hinauksessa Hämeentiellä Vallilan suuntaan noin klo 7.30.
> HKL 139 Koskelan pihassa ilmeisesti lähdössä hiomavaunun avustuksella noin kahden maissa iltapäivällä. HKL 191 rekan lavalla lähdössä jonnekin Koskelasta.


Itse sain tiedon, että 181 oli Koskelassa rekan lavalla ja kymmenen aikaan.
139:n näin Koskelassa lastausrampin edessä takapihalla klö 14.40. Silloin tosin H-1 peruutti sitä kohden. Ajattelin, että työntöavuksi tulee.
191 tarkoittanet ehkä 181?
Ja jonnekin = Helsingin Kaupunginmuseon kokoelmakeskus Tuusulassa.

----------


## Tuomas

19.10.

Hinausvaunu H-1 veti hiomavaunun 2119 Kuusitien silmukasta Töölön halliin puoli kahdeksan aikaan aamulla.

----------


## rvk1249

> Itse sain tiedon, että 181 oli Koskelassa rekan lavalla ja kymmenen aikaan.
> 139:n näin Koskelassa lastausrampin edessä takapihalla klö 14.40. Silloin tosin H-1 peruutti sitä kohden. Ajattelin, että työntöavuksi tulee.
> 191 tarkoittanet ehkä 181?
> Ja jonnekin = Helsingin Kaupunginmuseon kokoelmakeskus Tuusulassa.


139 ja *91* kävivät silloin vaan Vallilassa nopeasti, ja niistä poistettiin virroitin, koska muuten tekee tiukkaa uudessa kodissa.

----------


## rvk1249

Erilainen ratikkavalo Kaarlenkadulla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Huom. varoitus, nyt tulee aika "paha": HKL 14 linjalla 1A vuorossa 101 kolmen vuoden linjatauon jälkeen. Ja siis 21.10.2008 iltaruuhka.

----------


## 339-DF

> Huom. varoitus, nyt tulee aika "paha": HKL 14 linjalla 1A vuorossa 101 kolmen vuoden linjatauon jälkeen. Ja siis 21.10.2008 iltaruuhka.


Ohhoh! Mikä tuohon mahtaa olla syynä? Oliko ihan vuorovaunussa, vai ylimääräisessä vuorossa?

Et muuten sattunut saamaan kuvaa vaunusta 14 ja linjalla 9 olevasta vaunusta samassa kuvassa? Taitaa olla ensimmäinen kerta, kun tällainenkin olisi mahdollista. Ja ehkä yksi viimeisistä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ohhoh! Mikä tuohon mahtaa olla syynä? Oliko ihan vuorovaunussa, vai ylimääräisessä vuorossa?
> 
> Et muuten sattunut saamaan kuvaa vaunusta 14 ja linjalla 9 olevasta vaunusta samassa kuvassa? Taitaa olla ensimmäinen kerta, kun tällainenkin olisi mahdollista. Ja ehkä yksi viimeisistä.


Vaunu oli vuorossa 101. Vaunun kuljettajaa opasti toinen HKL:n työntekijä, jonka olettaisin olleen kouluttaja.

Itse asiassa tässä kuvassa näkyy sekä vaunu #14 että linjan 9 vaunu...  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

> Huom. varoitus, nyt tulee aika "paha": HKL 14 linjalla 1A vuorossa 101 kolmen vuoden linjatauon jälkeen. Ja siis 21.10.2008 iltaruuhka.


Nähnyt se viimeksi ilman mainosteippejä toukokuun alussa. Oli ovipuolelta aika "resuinen" maalaus. Mitenkäs nyt?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nähnyt se viimeksi ilman mainosteippejä toukokuun alussa. Oli ovipuolelta aika "resuinen" maalaus. Mitenkäs nyt?


Tältähän se näytti. Maalari voisi ottaa tuon työn alle, kun kiireiltään ehtii.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Tältähän se näytti. Maalari voisi ottaa tuon työn alle, kun kiireiltään ehtii.


Ilman muuta se kannattaisi maalata ja laittaa pitkää vuoroa ajamaan, onhan se Suomessa suomalaisille rakennettu laatutuote, joka 49-vuotiaanakin tarjoaa erittäin hyvää kyytiä. Valitettavasti vaunua tänään ajanut kuljettajaharjoittelija ei vielä uskaltanut antaa virtaa tarpeeksi ja jäi aikataulusta myöhään. Toki lehtikelillä ei voi kovasti kentänheikennystä moottoreille tarjota, ettei mene pysäkit "pitkäksi" tai, vielä parempaa, edellä ajavan Wauriotramin lasikuitupylly rikki!  :Smile: 
Alunperin tuohon vuoroon piti laittaa jo taannoisella SRS:n ajelullakin hyväksi todettu vaunu 11, mutta käsittääkseni hiekoituksen kanssa oli jotain häikkää, joten tilalle tämä 14. Vaunupula taisi olla tosiasia. Ja ihan varmasti kaikki nyt vaadittavat 28 Wauriotramia kunnossa linjalla?  :Smile:

----------


## SD202

> Itse asiassa tässä kuvassa näkyy sekä vaunu #14 että linjan 9 vaunu...


Heh, siellähän on vaunun 14 sisällä tiivis tunnelma. Miksei muuten vaunu 12 ollut ajossa (en ainakaan nähnyt sitä liikenteessä)? Eikös vaunu 12 ole huomattavasti paremmassa kunnossa kuin maalipinnaltaankin rapistunut 14?

Variotram 206 oli muuten jossain poliittissävytteisessä ajossa tänään, joten verottaako tuollainenkin vaunutilannetta juuri sen verran, että naftaliinista pitää kaivaa 49-vuotiaita ikiliikkujia?  :Smile:

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Heh, siellähän on vaunun 14 sisällä tiivis tunnelma. Miksei muuten vaunu 12 ollut ajossa (en ainakaan nähnyt sitä liikenteessä)? Eikös vaunu 12 ole huomattavasti paremmassa kunnossa kuin maalipinnaltaankin rapistunut 14?
> 
> Variotram 206 oli muuten jossain poliittissävytteisessä ajossa tänään, joten verottaako tuollainenkin vaunutilannetta juuri sen verran, että naftaliinista pitää kaivaa 49-vuotiaita ikiliikkujia?


Vaunussa 12 on muistaakseni sattunut pienehkö kärvähdys ja jota näköjään ei ole vielä korjattu. Vaunu 9 ei ole vielä valmis ja vaunu 13 todettiin jo pari vuotta sitten maalipinnaltaan liian rumaksi linjakäyttöön. Tosin 14 lukuisten mainosteippausten jäljiltä on varsin ryssässä ulkoasussa, 13 olisi varmasti siistimpi!   :Smile:  Toivottavasti näemme vielä myös 13:n ahkeroimassa linjalla!

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vaunussa 12 on muistaakseni sattunut pienehkö kärvähdys ja jota näköjään ei ole vielä korjattu. Vaunu 9 ei ole vielä valmis ja vaunu 13 todettiin jo pari vuotta sitten maalipinnaltaan liian rumaksi linjakäyttöön. Tosin 14 lukuisten mainosteippausten jäljiltä on varsin ryssässä ulkoasussa, 13 olisi varmasti siistimpi!   Toivottavasti näemme vielä myös 13:n ahkeroimassa linjalla!


Lisätään pohdiskeluun vielä se, että ymmärtääkseni vaunua 11 oli ajateltu vaunun 12 ensisijaiseksi tuuraajaksi eiliseen vuoroon. #11:ssä ilmeisesti oli sen verran hämminkiä hiekoituksen kanssa, että päätettiin sijoittaa tilalle sitten täydellisesti toimiva #14. 

Vaunu HKL 11 esiintyi tyylikkäästi viime syyskuussa Pohjoismaisilla Museoraitiotiepäivillä.

----------


## rvk1249

> Lisätään pohdiskeluun vielä se, että ymmärtääkseni vaunua 11 oli ajateltu vaunun 12 ensisijaiseksi tuuraajaksi eiliseen vuoroon. #11:ssä ilmeisesti oli sen verran hämminkiä hiekoituksen kanssa, että päätettiin sijoittaa tilalle sitten täydellisesti toimiva #14. 
> 
> Vaunu HKL 11 esiintyi tyylikkäästi viime syyskuussa Pohjoismaisilla Museoraitiotiepäivillä.


Ei 11 missään vaiheessa ollut vaihtoehtona. Se on erilainen ajettava, ja nyt opeteltiin ajamaan normaalilla laihialaisella.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ei 11 missään vaiheessa ollut vaihtoehtona. Se on erilainen ajettava, ja nyt opeteltiin ajamaan normaalilla laihialaisella.


Ok, olin käsittänyt asian väärin. Ilmajarrun käytön yms. erilaisuuden tiesinkin ja siksi vähän ihmettelinkin kuulemaani...

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Ei 11 missään vaiheessa ollut vaihtoehtona. Se on erilainen ajettava, ja nyt opeteltiin ajamaan normaalilla laihialaisella.


Mihinkäs nykyään laihialaisopetusta tarvitaan, kun meillähän on 40 timantinkovaa matalalattiaraitiovaunua! Eikös niillä pitänyt korvata kaikki 50-luvun epätrendikkäät vanhukset? Vai...?  :Smile:

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Mihinkäs nykyään laihialaisopetusta tarvitaan


Kiskoilla liikkuu myös punainen mainosvaunu, ym kalustoa..

----------


## ess

H-1 työnteli vaunua 12 Vallilan hallipihalla tänään.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Valitettavasti vaunua tänään ajanut kuljettajaharjoittelija ei vielä uskaltanut antaa virtaa tarpeeksi ja jäi aikataulusta myöhään.


Olisiko myöhästymiseen vaikuttanut myös se seikka, ettei vaunussa 14 ole liva-laitteistoa toisin kuin peruskorjatussa vaunussa 12?

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Olisiko myöhästymiseen vaikuttanut myös se seikka, ettei vaunussa 14 ole liva-laitteistoa toisin kuin peruskorjatussa vaunussa 12?


Ei ole 14:ssa Livaa, mutta ykköslinjalla on mahdollista ilmankin. Siellä pitäisi suurimmassa osassa valoja päästä vanhalla menetelmällä, vaihteenkääntäjä ja tunnistimet.

----------


## rvk1249

28.10.2008 aamuruuhkassa ajoivat seuraavat mannet:

151 / 7B 
152 / 1A 
153 / 7A 
154 / 7B 
162 / 6/8

 Ja olivat ihan normaaleissa ruuhkavuoroissa, ei koulutusajoa.

----------


## 339-DF

28.10.08 klo 11.30 aikoihin vaunu 154 oli Munkkiniemessä, nyt kuitenkin koulutusajossa.

Mahtaakohan tänään olla ensimmäinen päivä, kun kaikki linjalle kykenevät mannet ovat olleet yhtä aikaa ajossa?

----------


## rvk1249

> Mahtaakohan tänään olla ensimmäinen päivä, kun kaikki linjalle kykenevät mannet ovat olleet yhtä aikaa ajossa?


Pikaisella tarkistuksella löysin vaunujen 151, 152, 153 ja 154 olleen yhtäaikaa linjalla ainakin 26.4.2006.
Ainakin olemme saavuttaneet uuden maksimin - 5 samaan aikaan linjalla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pikaisella tarkistuksella löysin vaunujen 151, 152, 153 ja 154 olleen yhtäaikaa linjalla ainakin 26.4.2006.
> Ainakin olemme saavuttaneet uuden maksimin - 5 samaan aikaan linjalla.


Jep. 151 - 154 olivat kaikki samanaikaisesti liikenteessä myös 9.5.2007. Tuolloin Väliosamanneja ei vielä Suomessa ollut, mutta toisaalta HKL 12:kin oli linjalla.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Maanantaina 28.10. klo 20.40 aikoihin HKL 54 oli Ensilinjalla 3B:lle kilvitettynä jossain TV kuvauksissa. Liekö ensimmäinen kerta, että Linjojen raiteille olisi ollut käyttöä sitten viime joulukuun?

----------


## 339-DF

> Maanantaina 28.10. klo 20.40 aikoihin HKL 54 oli Ensilinjalla 3B:lle kilvitettynä jossain TV kuvauksissa. Liekö ensimmäinen kerta, että Linjojen raiteille olisi ollut käyttöä sitten viime joulukuun?


Pääseekö sinne jo? Sehän on hyvä! Vielä muutama päivä sitten Toisen linjan ja Porthanin risteys oli yhtä hullunmyllyä ja betoniporsaat tukkivat tehokkaasti tien Linjojen radalle. Onkohan ne nyt siirretty pysyvästi radan tieltä pois, vaiko vaan tilapäisesti?

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Pääseekö sinne jo? Sehän on hyvä! Vielä muutama päivä sitten Toisen linjan ja Porthanin risteys oli yhtä hullunmyllyä ja betoniporsaat tukkivat tehokkaasti tien Linjojen radalle. Onkohan ne nyt siirretty pysyvästi radan tieltä pois, vaiko vaan tilapäisesti?


Niitä betoniporsaita on liikuteltu, joten pääsee Linjoille jollain tavalla. Tällä hetkellä esteenä on muutama käsin liikuteltava tolppa, jotta autoilijat eivät ajaisi siinä risteyksessä olevaan kuoppaan.

----------


## Albert

30.10.: Tänäänkin kaikki Mannet liikkeellä ja ainakin kolme samanaikaisesti koulutusajossa. Neljäs, tässä tapauksessa Clas Ohlson, näytti menevän iltaruuhkaan.
HKL 157 liikehti Vallilassa vaihtaen tallia, että HKL 12 pääsee liikkeelle. No 12 pääsi kusiputkan kurviin asti. Mutta sitten ei virroitin kerta kaikkiaan ylettynyt ajolankaan. H-1 hinasi 12:n takaisin ratapihalle ja matka jäi sillä erää siihen (n.14.40).

----------


## 339-DF

> 30.10.: No 12 pääsi kusiputkan kurviin asti. Mutta sitten ei virroitin kerta kaikkiaan ylettynyt ajolankaan. H-1 hinasi 12:n takaisin ratapihalle ja matka jäi sillä erää siihen (n.14.40).


Oliko menossa linjalle vai korjattavaksi? Hyvä, että siinä on sentään eloa. Onkohan suunnanvaihtajalle tehty jotain?

Mahtaakohan olla virroittimen naru jumissa? Samoin kävi taannoin 339:lle Manskulla: virroitin ei yltänyt lankaan, koska naru oli jumissa. Päivistysauto paikalle, mies 339:n katolle, minuutti työtä ja ongelma pois päiväjärjestyksestä!

----------


## Albert

> Oliko menossa linjalle vai korjattavaksi? Hyvä, että siinä on sentään eloa. Onkohan suunnanvaihtajalle tehty jotain?
> Mahtaakohan olla virroittimen naru jumissa? Samoin kävi taannoin 339:lle Manskulla: virroitin ei yltänyt lankaan, koska naru oli jumissa. Päivistysauto paikalle, mies 339:n katolle, minuutti työtä ja ongelma pois päiväjärjestyksestä!


En tiedä muuta kuin, että menossa oli (ehkä Koskelaan) tuskin linjalle. Varikon henkilökuntaa oli  ajamassa. 
SRS:n uutissivulla on kuva. Näyttäisi kyllä, että virroitin oli niin ylhäällä kuin normaalisti voi. 
Juuri sillä kohdalla ajolanka on ripustettu uusmallisin ripustimin???

----------


## 339-DF

> En tiedä muuta kuin, että menossa oli (ehkä Koskelaan) tuskin linjalle. Varikon henkilökuntaa oli  ajamassa.


Eli se oli lähdössä Vallilasta Koskelaan, ja omin konein. Voimme siis ainakin päätellä, että vaunuun syyskuussa tullut vika on korjattu.

----------


## Albert

> Mahtaakohan olla virroittimen naru jumissa? Samoin kävi taannoin 339:lle Manskulla: virroitin ei yltänyt lankaan, koska naru oli jumissa.


Mistäpä tosiaan tiedän, kun en käynyt kysymässä. Muistoni siitä, että alasvetoköysi oli solmittu kiinni "sopivalta kohdalta" (estämässä virroittimen liian nousun) ovat muinaisuudesta.
Kuljettajathan tietävät miten on nykyään?

----------


## risukasa

> Mistäpä tosiaan tiedän, kun en käynyt kysymässä. Muistoni siitä, että alasvetoköysi oli solmittu kiinni "sopivalta kohdalta" (estämässä virroittimen liian nousun) ovat muinaisuudesta.
> Kuljettajathan tietävät miten on nykyään?


Onko tuo ollut nimenomaan laihialaisten käytäntö aikoinaan?

----------


## Albert

> Onko tuo ollut nimenomaan laihialaisten käytäntö aikoinaan?


En tiedä, että onko ollut suorastaan käytäntö. Ja silloin ei "laihialaisista" tiedetty vielä mitään.
Nuoren pojan muistikuvat (60-luvulta) ovat vaunuista 1-15, 16-30, 301-330, 331-375.

----------


## risukasa

> En tiedä, että onko ollut suorastaan käytäntö. Ja silloin ei "laihialaisista" tiedetty vielä mitään.
> Nuoren pojan muistikuvat (60-luvulta) ovat vaunuista 1-15, 16-30, 301-330, 331-375.


Juu, kyllä nykyisten linjavaunujen kanssa on ohje nimenomaan varmistaa, ettei virroittimen naru takerru mihinkään.

----------


## Albert

> Juu, kyllä nykyisten linjavaunujen kanssa on ohje nimenomaan varmistaa, ettei virroittimen naru takerru mihinkään.


Niin silloin (lähes 50 vuotta sitten) toki tajusin, että köydessä oli löysää vaikka se oli solmittu "tietystä kohdasta" kiinni. Varmaan nykyinen käytäntö on parempi. Antaa virroittimen ongelmatapauksessa sitten rysähtää romuksi.
Toisaalta on *aivan mahdollista*, että olen silloin (lähes 50 vuotta sitten) käsittänyt asian täysin väärin  :Embarassed: .
Jättäkäämme tämä asia tähän. Senkin takia, että en ole nimittäin sen koommin kiinnittänyt asiaan mitään huomiota,

----------

